

Simple Nanojit Example - Mozilla's x86/ARM JIT - mbrubeck
http://www.bluishcoder.co.nz/2009/05/simple-nanojit-example.html

======
mahmud
Also see GNU libjit and lightning (no ARM support, as far as I know, but it
has SPARC and PPC.)

[http://www.gnu.org/software/dotgnu/libjit-
doc/libjit_toc.htm...](http://www.gnu.org/software/dotgnu/libjit-
doc/libjit_toc.html)

<http://www.gnu.org/software/lightning/>

